# Excessive Urination



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,

Cooper is almost 17 weeks now and just in the past two days he seems to be urinating much more frequently than usual. ??? Is this common or could there be a problem? I am taking him for his next round of shots tomorrow so I can ask the vet about it but wanted to see if anyone else experienced this with their V's? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Def. ask your vet.

Is he peeing inside as in potty training problems? Or are you saying he's just peeing more in a general sense? Have you noticed he's been excessively thirsty as well?


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

It is mostly a number thing...I mean he has gone 4 times in the last hour and a half and really hasn't had that much water. It just seems that he is going much more often the past two days than he has over the three weeks we have had him.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmm. Very strange indeed. Any way it's a marking behavior? The only other thing I can think of is a bladder/urinary tract infection. Sorry I can't be of any help. Good thing you have a vet appointment! Maybe you could call today if you're worried.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a cooper also,

My cooper is 6 months old and still does not make it an hour without going.
He will hold it when he is in kennel but free in the house he goes constantly.
He is getting better, at first even if I let him out every 15 min. it was not enough. He was checked by the vet no infection of any kind. Then treated for a infection just in case. I have had many dog and I have never seen a dog go like this one.
My 2 lbs Chihuahua even as a pup never had to go as much as cooper. Search Incontinence for more problems people have with going.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey was very much like this but from day one. We did get her checked over for an infection just in case but the vet thought it was just her immature bladder. Purdey now at 81/2 months can hold herself throughtout the night (no cage) and four/five hours during the day. If in any doubt - 
like you said speak to your vet.
kind regards
BB


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got home from the vet and of course, Coop wouldn't pee so now I have to try and get them a urine sample....yeah for me!!!! To top that off we are getting pounded by snow and they may not be open tomorrow to take it in for them to check. Oh well, she did give me some antibiotics to start him on just in case. I will keep you posted on the outcome.

In other news, he also has an infection in his ears and his anal glands were full. I really hope that does not become a regular occurence because I don't want that job...haha.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie was like this too, but I don't know if males and females are different. At 8 months, she still pees a lot but it's getting less and less frequent.


----------

